# Camping - Boys Showering in Women's Bathroom



## california_mom (Sep 30, 2007)

I take my son camping, just us two. But he's getting to the age now where the signs at the entrances to some bathroom/shower areas are directed at him: "No boys over 5 yo allowed" or something like that.

I won't allow him in the men's bathroom alone. So I was wondering if any other moms have experienced this before and what did you do? We will need to shower and use the facilities, and I don't want to buy a portable shower stall and a solar water heater.

In other words, if your son is older than 5 yo, do you still take him in the Women's bathroom with you to shower and use the restroom? How do the other women react?


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

How long are you going camping for? Could he just wipe down the stinky parts with baby wipes and shower when you get home?

I would not take a child over the age limit in the women's showers, unless maybe it was a time of day when people aren't usually there, there wasn't anyone in the bathroom when you got there, etc.


----------



## kaireece (Dec 21, 2007)

Last yr was the first time I let my son go unsupervised into the men's shower - he was eight. I've never seen signs like that at campgrounds though. I always had him with me in the women's side - the shower stalls are totally private. I'd get him in and set up and then wait for a shower stall for myself.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I don't have sons, but as a mom with daughters, how I would feel about it would depend on how private the showers were. If they were separate shower stalls, including changing areas, I wouldn't mind having an older boy in there at all, but if they were open showers and changing areas, I know an 8-year-old girl would feel horrible having a 7-year-old boy in an open shower area with her, as would the 7-year-old boy. But of course if they aren't private you wouldn't want to send your 7-year-old son in open showers with a bunch of unknown men either. So it seems very dependent on the showers but is very complicated.


----------



## california_mom (Sep 30, 2007)

My guess is that the shower stalls are private. And I would just have him dry off and change in the stall after the shower... like I do. So far, I haven't seen open showers at campgrounds (yet). I'll just have to cover his eyes when we walk through the bathroom in case there are other women walking around naked, and figure out when the least crowded time is. Boy, I really appreciate an RV at this point!

I think I'll have to shower with him because if we're camping without friends, there's no one to watch him when I'm showering. Ahhh! Didn't even think of that one. Guess I'll be breaking out that bathing suit o' mine. joy.









I am going one time this summer for a short time (3 nights), but I also want to be able to take him for week or two-week long trips (like to Yellowstone).

And, yea, I don't think I've seen signs like that at campgrounds, but there is one at our health club, so it got me thinking.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Deffinately check before you go to get a game plan.
Last time I was at Yellowstone, our tent campground didn't have showers and we went to the old faithful lodge and paid for showers. Got some cute soap in the shape of a bear.

Had several communal showers. Mostly at state parks.

I vote for getting a solar shower


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

My ds is 7 and quite tall so he looks older and I absolutely take him in the bathroom with me. Never mind the privacy issues if he went in alone he would be in there forever! Because womens restrooms have stalls it hasn't ever been an issue - but I do choose family restrooms when possible. If it is an open room for showering I would try to go when it is unlikely others would be using the facility.


----------



## kaireece (Dec 21, 2007)

I have never ever seen a communal shower at a campground?! I've also never seen naked women milling about in the shower house. Lol.

Every one I've ever been to (and I've camped my entire life - I'm forty) has private stalls (often an entryway area where you undress and leave your towel/clothes/bag) and then the actual shower stall. There are also sometimes family showers - I agree - try and check it out beforehand.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I think it would depend on how old he is. I think six is too young to go in the men's room alone. But, I think nine is too old to go in the women's restroom.

Either way, they all have stalls, and it's not like there are naked women walking around...it's not the same as a gym locker room.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

You guys must camp at nicer places than I have
I camp a lot and often run into showers with less than adequate curtains and no doors

Especially at state and national parks that often have funding issues

Or paying for showers where they give you the smallest towel. Hand towel size that I can't cover enough of what needs to be


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

I camp at a lot of state parks and I've only seen a full closing door, with an area to change/get dressed. Some of the state parks we've camped in don't even have gendered showers at all. All the showers are individual with doors directly to the outside (not through the bathroom). I've never seen a stranger naked in the bathroom at a campground. And we camp several times a year at different campgrounds and in different states.

You can always call the park and ask what the showering situation is like.

Also, 3 days is not shower worthy in my mind! Heck we don't even necessarily shower every 3 days at home! So if it's an issue, just don't shower.


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

I cant see myself letting my 5yo and 7yo in the male showers alone with adult men. Yes, they go in the mens to pee, when i am just outside the door. Occasionally i call out-(just to let any men in there know that i am close by) Sometimes i go right in,saying 'sorry, my kids are in here'. I want to let any predator man in there know, that mama bear doesnt care too much for those kind of rules, so watch it.

Safety trumps privacy.

My boys see me naked all the time, so i am not particularly worried about their seeing naked women. However, if there were alot of women/girls, who might feel bothered, i would try to use the showers when there were less people.

Basically, my answer is, that i break these kinds of rules when the well being of my children are at stake.


----------

